# Factory Toolbox



## RMGreg (Jul 9, 2020)

I have a 2020 CK4010H and the website shows an option for a factory toolbox kit. There is nothing online anywhere. I called kioti and the part number is cka115. Does anyone have this and have picture and opinion? I can find ZERO online for this or the cka116 mirror option. Very strange to reference options with your tractors with zero info or pictures anywhere


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I did find this ...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5A3OR-Tool...noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1 

Mounts like this ...
https://s199.photobucket.com/user/Mike_Gibson/media/Kioti CK 27/tractor4.jpg.html


----------

